# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  ZAPATILLA QUEMADA

## germangarciamagia

Buenos días,

¿alguien sabe dónde puedo encontrar información sobre la construcción de la caja de la zapatilla quemada y el tipo de elementos que se utilizan para recrear el fuego y el humo?

Muchas gracias de antemano a todos.

Un saludo,

Germán García.

----------

